# Needing info on selling honey in FL



## Dedaysbees (Jun 2, 2011)

Have been keeping bees for one year. Started this year with two hives. Now have seven due to hubby catching swarms all over the place. Just harvested honey for the second time this year....need info on selling honey in FL. I understand there are alot of rules/regs to follow.....anyone know the current rules for FL?
thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, as you probably heard Florida is the first state to publish a honey law. As long as you do not sell at stores or farmer's markets they will not enforce compliance. IF you wish to sell in those markets you will need health department certification, medical exam, facility inspection, and possible testing of your products to ensure it was not heated or refined to alter the content or consistency.


----------

